# Alexandra Daddario - True Detective 9x LQ



## Redj (6 Jan. 2014)

:drip::drip::drip:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



:drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Alexandra Daddario - True Detective*



 




:drip::drip::drip:


----------



## tallenbea (6 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Alexandra Daddario - True Detective*

So ziemlich auf einem Level mit Lake Bell damals. Der Hammer. Kann's kaum erwarten, die Pracht in Bewegung zu sehen.


----------



## gugolplex (6 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Alexandra Daddario - True Detective*

:thx: Wirklich toll! wusste gar nicht, dass es so offenherzige Aufnahmen von ihr gibt! Hoffentlich kommt bald das Video davon! :thumbup:


----------



## binsch (6 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Alexandra Daddario - True Detective*

Wow,
ich schließe mich gugolplex an.:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Sachse (6 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Alexandra Daddario - True Detective*



tallenbea schrieb:


> So ziemlich auf einem Level mit Lake Bell damals. Der Hammer. Kann's kaum erwarten, die Pracht in Bewegung zu sehen.



gibt nur einen Unterschied: Lake hat sich aufpolstern lassen, das bei Alexandra ist die reine Natur :drip:

Find sie alleine schon wegen ihrer Augen der Hammer, aber mit solchen Aufnahmen verstärkt sich das. 

:thx: für die Pics, hoping for more 

P.S. 1 wer sie toll findet, steht diesen Monat zur Wahl des COTM

P.S. 2: ein Video gibt es noch nicht, hab vorhin extra in nem Videoforum nachgeschaut, die auf solche Sachen spezialisiert sind


----------



## Chrissy001 (12 Juni 2016)

Wow - Hammer "Fick-Szene".
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Juni 2016)

was laufen hier doch verklemmte und notgeile Gestalten rum


----------



## Sundres (21 Juni 2016)

Nice. I like her


----------



## martini99 (23 Juni 2016)

Was für eine Figur. Ich fand sie in San Andreas schon toll.


----------

